# Great White Shark caught of off Galveston



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

Does any one here know how to Take this off of Google and put it here? Our Daughter sent me this in a e-mail yesterday,but i did'nt get the pictures. i googled it and let me tell you,,, The story and the picture is right out of the movie JAWS. I hope someone can do this for all 2-coolers enjoyment. Thanks.


Diane


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Gulf, there is a picture of a greatwhite being held up with a forklift floating around. If it is that one then it definately was not caught off Galveston.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shark*

It is probably the same email that has been floating around for awhile. It was caught off the East Coast some time ago. There are no Great Whites in the Gulf, or let me say it would be rare to find a Great White in the Gulf. Gater


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

It is not even a Great White. It is a huge Mako caught from the NE.



Brandon


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

Yes Pocboy, that is the one. : ),, Thanks gater. : )


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

I guess i should have snoped it, eh?


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Galveston Daily News says the story is a FAKE. The shark was actually caught in Nova Scotia


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

And here is one picture.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

I've got one bigger than that in my pond in Hitchcock.


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

Thanks ALL of you, I can rest easier now come spring break..lol... I've GOT to stop believing everything i see and hear. ya'll are swell. : ))
Diane


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

i heard it hit a new penny gulp. 
lol
michelle


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*Pond Shark!*



Toddbo34 said:


> I've got one bigger than that in my pond in Hitchcock.[/QUOT
> 
> Now that's Funny!


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Yall are all wrong that fish was caught on a bote in matagorda on a gulp on a fly rod out of a kayak


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

grayfish said:


> And here is one picture.


Thats a big Mako


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

It was caught by a kayak fisherman in Clear Lake and it hit a She Dog.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I caught that shark at the south jetty with my snoopy pole. It was quite the epic battle.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

THey got that at the south jetties last weekend on a half of a chicken...


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

man, how did that pic get to the net so fast.... i caught that last night when we went noodling in the navasota river


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Great Whites in the Gulf!*

There are absolutely Great White sharks in the Gulf! They may not be common, but I assure you they are there. I've seen one - ripping the heck out of hooked Mako.

I also heard a story - which I believe - about a HUGE one hooked off LA by a teenager fishing with his dad - an old guide and shrimper. The boy hooked a 4 ft. smaller shark and it died on the line. He couldn't winch it up by hisself and his dad was helping him when an estimated 19'+ swallowed the whole dead shark. They were tied to a rig and saw the shark quite clearly, as it nearly came in the boat.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That's a Great White Mako, aka Toothius Bullonius. I think they have it in the aquarium downtown.. On weekends, they let the youngsters swim with it..

a


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

They are very common where I live now in in the San Francisco Bay Area, heck, there is usually an attack on a surfer every year.
I checked the range of the Great Whites and yes, they have been known to be found in the northern Gulf of Mexico, while I fully believe the email to be a fake, it is possible.
Below is a map of the range (in blue) of the Great White.

Tom


----------



## timberhuntr (Nov 15, 2005)

That Forklift has a 902 area code on it.


----------



## lurkswithin (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes , the great white is common to the Gulf of Mexico but is rare as it prefers the gulf stream waters. One was actually caught off of Bob Hall pier (Corpus Christi) by a young man using a Penn 9/0. If I remember right his last name was Workman. This was the summer of 1967. The fish weighed over a 1000 lbs. as the scale on the pier only went that high. It didn't make it into any record books that I am aware of but I did personally see the fish being dragged in along the pier and hauled up on the lower loading dock of the pier and then tried to weigh it!

Mako, the shortfin variety are very common along the Texas beaches all through the winter months and have even been known to travel into the bays. A dead one (9ft)washed up in Corpus Christi Bay (2006)...right at the Island University erosion control beach area along Ocean Drive.

http://www.kristv.com/Global/story.asp?S=5780708


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

FYI...Here's a little information on the distribution of Great Whites along with a habitat chart. They can be found in the Northern Gulf of Mexico.

Distribution

Patchy yet nearly worldwide in temperate waters. Found rarely during winter months in subtropical and tropical areas, too. Western Atlantic: Newfoundland to Florida, Bahamas, Cuba and northern Gulf of Mexico; Brazil and Argentina. Eastern Atlantic: Southern Great Britain, France to Mediterranean, Senegal, Ghana, Zaire. Western Cape Province, South Africa. Western Indian Ocean: South Africa, Seychelles, Red Sea. Western Pacific: Siberia, Japan, Korea, China, the Philippines, Australia, New Zealand. Central Pacific: Marshall Islands, Hawaiian Islands. Eastern Pacific: Gulf of Alaska to Gulf of California; Panama to Chile.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Oops, didn't see Surf Hunters post! Guess I should read all the replies next time!


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

timberhuntr said:


> That Forklift has a 902 area code on it.


Nova Scotia. All any of you have to do is check Snoops.com and it'll tell you where it was actually caught. Good observation timberhuntr!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I heard it eat a Pink Baby dolphin in Calcaseau

Dave


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

GulfPuppy said:


> Thanks ALL of you, I can rest easier now come spring break..lol... I've GOT to stop believing everything i see and hear. ya'll are swell. : ))
> Diane


Rest all you want but a big ole bull rest right out there within casting distance from the beach some where.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Floutoutfishin*

I agree 100%....there alot more dangerous Sharks off our beachfront than the Great White. If people only knew what was swimming within eyesight of the beach!!! Gater


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

gater said:


> I agree 100%....there alot more dangerous Sharks off our beachfront than the Great White. If people only knew what was swimming within eyesight of the beach!!! Gater


Or in the channels around Tiki!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Or in the channels around Tiki!


I wonder if those kids ever landed one in front of Teakwood this summer.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Or in the channels around Tiki!


Or the canals of Jamaca Beach........no way I would swim in there.


----------



## Dilbert Von Schlupp (Jul 15, 2007)

where is the stinkin' picture?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Post #8.
Nice name


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats the som **** that hit my stringer in front of greens last spring.


----------

